# 17 HM2



## DeerHunter08

Has anyone heard about the new 17 HM2 it's supposed to be better than the 17 hmr.


----------



## 223shooter

i do know it is smaller and faster better??? i wouldn't think so


----------



## Militant_Tiger

no, its smaller, weaker and generally useless other than for target shooting. thats really all its being made for is something nearly as accurate at a 17hmr but cheaper because it has less power. if you plan on hunting get a 17hmr


----------



## Stealth

Isnt it called the mach 2 or something like that. I dont see the point of the catridge, may as well get a .17HMR. Sigh........still have to get mine :eyeroll:


----------



## Ken in Oklahoma

Should be a great new round.

Hornady/CCI say it's twice as acurate as the .22LR.

Shoots flatter than the .22, doesn't travel as far as a .22 or .17HMR.

And ruins less meat than the hummer.

Should be ideal for squirrels and rabbits and target shooting.


----------



## Canada_Hunter

Hey Ken? are you really eating squirrel???


----------



## Militant_Tiger

you mean you've never eaten squirrel?


----------



## Ken in Oklahoma

Every chance I get.


----------



## Hunting_tail

ever tried squirrel and dumplings


----------



## Grant

Yea its a mach 2, it tips the crony at about 2,100 fps (400 fps slower than the hmr) its basicly just somethin to make money. they figer if the 17 hmr went over so good then lets make on more economical (cheaper) for the poorer people. it's from hornady, but why the @*! would u buy one if its slower and drops 2ice as much as the hmr!!!! what r these people thinkin!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger

only problem with this round is that it wont work in anything but bolt actions


----------



## Boomenhauer

The 17M2 should work in semi-autos you just have to time the action properly via springs or weight. The problem I see with the 17HMR is I can shoot my .223 for almost the same price as the HMR. I have hunted in places that I could only use a 22LR or something smaller so a 17HMR was out of the question but a 17M2 could be very interesting for those places and it would also be quite a bit cheaper to shoot than my .223 in other places. So I guess a 17M2 makes a lot more sense to own for me than a 17HMR.


----------



## BobHAJ

Volquartson sells a bolt/Barrel combo that you can drop into a Ruger 10/22 and make it a 17 mach 2. I haven't yet but I''ll get one and convert one of my 10/22.
BobHAJ


----------



## Militant_Tiger

The hm2 is very limited in its use. It is a small bullet traveling at a relatively low speed (as compared to the hmr). This causes it to lose the speed it has at a very fast rate. Because of this it probably won't preform very well on squirrel game past 50 or 75 yards. This however works well for some people, and they will be the ones to buy it. They also supposedly have a irregular pressure curve which makes it unable to work in semi autos, but they have been wrong before.


----------



## zogman

> Canada_Hunter
> 
> are you really eating squirrel???


I hear Canadian Beaver is to die for!!!!!!!!!!! :toofunny: :2cents: oke: :stirpot:

LOVE YOU GUYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Boomenhauer

Just an update, I got a 17 Mach 2 conversion from EABCO and it works flawlessly. The only thing that is frustrating is that any type of curved banana magazine made for 22 LR won't work with the 17 Mach 2. I haven't had a chance to use this on any game but from shooting cans and plastic bottles it looks to be pretty flat shooting and potent out to about 100 yards, plus I seem to get 5 shot groups around 1 MOA or less at 100 yards.


----------



## williamdtipton

Militant_Tiger said:


> only problem with this round is that it wont work in anything but bolt actions


works for me, I love bolt actions.

But then, Id take a revolver over a semi-auto anyday as well


----------



## 94silverado

But then, Id take a revolver over a semi-auto anyday as well[/quote]

There is nothing wrong with taking a revolver over a semi-auto.


----------



## squirrel slayer

94silverado said:


> But then, Id take a revolver over a semi-auto anyday as well


There is nothing wrong with taking a revolver over a semi-auto.[/quote]bolt 22mag w/leopold :sniper:


----------



## MOGLEY

I have done a lot of reading on the 17 h2 and the hmr. Most all the reviews are so good they think the 22lr days are numbered ( if there was'nt so many out there). HM2 is rock solid flat out to 100yards as is the HMR. Hmr shoots further, 160 yards before the big drop off. Look up some trajectory charts compared to the 22LR. I think it is impressive as well. If your shots are under 100 yards and want a flat shooting rifle.... much flatter than a 22LR than I think it is easy to see why these are going to be very popular.
I just purchased a savage 17 HMR and can't wait to get the scope on it and start picking off some squirrels here ( along with island woodchucks).
Less chance of ricochets as the bullet fragments on anything including water. fairly inexpensive to shoot and most guns that shoot the 22 magnum can be converted to HMR and regular 22LR can be converted to HM2.


----------



## shoot'em

I haven't used a 17hm2,but I have read a few articles on them. I've seen mixed responses on the effectiveness of them. Some say theres a lot less stopping power and more run-offs. I own a bolt- action 17hmr. I've used the vmax 17gr and speer pt both have worked well for me. It's a great accurate gun that even with a cheap scope like i have can drop a round in the head of anything you can hold a bead on. There is also a 20gr but some reports say it doesn;t work as well because of the lack of the vmax for it,although there might be 1 available by now. 
I would say that a semi-auto 22lr might be better if your concern is ammo cost as well as hitting a target on the run.


----------



## aylor70

I own a 17HMR, and i do like it, but i dont think that the HMR or HM2 will ever run the .22 out of production. .22 are good and inexpensive and are nice to just go out and shoot come cans or targets with, and are good for youngsters. My HMR puts a pretty big hole in rabbits and squirrels, is it the same way with the HM2 or not?


----------

